
Theater in Apartments: Spain's Financial Crisis Sends Actors Into Homes - mblakele
http://www.theworld.org/2013/04/spains-financial-crisis-sends-actors-into-homes/
======
mblakele
Add a little technology and this becomes a disintermediation of theater owners
and other middlemen.

